# under cowling cleaning



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Apologies if this is a silly question, but what are some opinions on the best maintenance for under the cowling? Spray down with mist after engine is cool? What, if any, anti-corrosion sprays do you prefer?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I just mist mine with water, everyonce in a while I'll hit up the moving joints with some light grease.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I spray this on everything under the cowling http://www.westmarine.com/buy/corrosion-block--corrosion-block--P004_129_004_507
My old yamaha is 20 years old and it looks great.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Out of 46 products tested, WD-40 Specialist Corrosion Inhibitor came out on top for preventing corrosion.

http://www.dayattherange.com/?page_id=3667


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I asked this exact same questions 3 years ago. Not sure what the difference between WD40 and its corrosion resistance formula is, but I do know that regular WD40 can make the rubber swell. Personally I give a light rinse with water every now and then, dry it, and hit only the metal parts with Corrosion Block. Just my 0.02. Of all the engine gurus on here not one of them would come out and say yeah, go ahead and spray the entire engine down with WD40 or CB.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Every couple months I'll hit the warm block with low pressure mist from the hose to rinse any salt away. Then dry it using compressed air. Once dry, a light coating of CRC 6-56 finishes it off.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Megalops said:


> I asked this exact same questions 3 years ago. Not sure what the difference between WD40 and its corrosion resistance formula is, but I do know that regular WD40 can make the rubber swell. Personally I give a light rinse with water every now and then, dry it, and hit only the metal parts with Corrosion Block. Just my 0.02. Of all the engine gurus on here not one of them would come out and say yeah, go ahead and spray the entire engine down with WD40 or CB.


CB is safe for your wiring http://www.blockcorrosion.com/aboutus.sc.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for responses, I found them really helpful.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> CB is safe for your wiring http://www.blockcorrosion.com/aboutus.sc.


Thanks man, never knew that.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> Out of 46 products tested, WD-40 Specialist Corrosion Inhibitor came out on top for preventing corrosion.
> 
> http://www.dayattherange.com/?page_id=3667


Yep! I rinse with a fresh water mist, and then give metal components a light coat of WD-40. If there is a wiring harness or rubber hose that I am trying to avoid dousing, I will soak a rag with the WD-40 and wipe it on where I need to.
I try to avoid using corrosion-X type products because they are thick and build up into a gunky mess most of the time. To the contrary, Corrosion X is a bad-ace jack plate lubricant!


----------

